

Scaling Search: We used Solr to Reduce Indexing Time from 14 Hours to 12 Minutes - BKCandace
http://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/scaling-search-we-used-solr-to-reduce-indexing-time-for-millions-of-records-from-14-hours-to-12-minutes

======
tostada
Thank you. Saved me so much time.

